# [SOLVED] The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion CRC Error



## DDIM-Lincoln (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay first off, I have installed Oblivion onto my computer before and everything went fine. A couple of days ago I uninstalled to make room for my Fallout 3, which I soon found out was in vain because my FO3 disc was no good and later took that back for a refund. Now here I am, trying to install Oblivion again and I'm suddenly presented with this CRC error while it tries to load data2.cab!  Please help, I tried over and over again, even restarted the comp a couple of times, but I still get the error.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion CRC Error*

Hi, so are you getting the CRC on the second set of media you've got then?
Can you actually check the back of the disk, is it free from scratches, finger prints etc? Try cleaning it.

Let us know what happens, if it still fails we will need to look at running a check disk on your local PC disk.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion CRC Error*

Hi DDIM-Lincoln, and welcome to TSF!

Follow rossva's suggestion, and check the back of the disc for scratches and other marks. Detailed instructions on how to clean the disc can be found at Step 2 here.

After checking the disc, and cleaning it if necessary, try it on another computer. If you get the same error on the second computer, you know that the disc is faulty. If the disc works on the second computer, then the issue is with your computer and not the disc. The first things I would check in that case are the CD/DVD drive and the cable which connects it to the motherboard (either a flat grey ribbon cable or a thin red cable, depending on what type of drive you have). Swapping out the drive and/or cable for a known working one will tell you if the fault is with that component.

If your disc, drive and cable are all fine, then as rossva suggests, checking your hard drive is the next step. Let us know how you go.


----------



## DDIM-Lincoln (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion CRC Error*

Yeah, I did have a couple of scratches here and there so I tried the toothpaste solution earlier....and it worked! It installs normally now with no errors.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion CRC Error*

Glad to hear it! Enjoy your game!


----------

